# Shetland Tack, Where to buy???



## ponygirltx (Jun 11, 2004)

I have been shopping around for a training harness for my shetland and also, pricing carts. I have looked on several sites, but wondering if I had missed any. So, if you guys have any favorite sites for shopping for your Shetland I would like to hear about them. Thanks in advance for your help.






Jamie


----------



## spottedrj (Jun 13, 2004)

i found a site, suger rock farms .com neat carts!!!





hope this helps....


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Jun 14, 2004)

don't forget to check Ebay....... I just bought a great pony saddle for $99....black

bighorn from the early 1960's with a pretty red seat and nickel studs all over. Now to find a martingale and a studded bridle to go with it! heh heh.... Won't my dapple grey shetland gelding look like a dream wearing that ?



!!!


----------



## Lewella (Jun 16, 2004)

Robinson's Harness Shop in Holton, KS is also a good place to look. I know Otha does sell some on the LB Auction and if you do a search you can find their webpage pretty easy.


----------



## ponygirltx (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replys. I have been watching ebay, but kinda worried about the quality. I have gotten alot of nice stuff on ebay, but gotten some poor quality stuff too. Sometimes hard to tell from pics. I have bought from Ortha before and was pleased with the surcingle, so will most likely buy from her.

Jamie


----------



## Dreamweaver (Jul 13, 2004)

I have two pony size harness from Ozark Mountain that I just love. One is a working harness and one is a rolled leather show harness. They are wonderful!


----------



## ponygirltx (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Dana, they are nice harnesses. Just wanted to make sure I got good quality and one that fits my shetland properly. O.K., does anyone have any suggestions on a show halter for a shetland? I had found one site that had some nice ones with the throat latch and somehow I lost it.





Jamie


----------



## Lewella (Jul 18, 2004)

Just look at Arab sites for show halters - weanling to yearling size depending on the size of your ponies head



The smaller sized Arab halters can often be found used too.


----------



## ponygirltx (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks Lewella, would have never thought of that, lol!!!!

Jamie


----------

